# 1340gt Lathe Stand



## rherrell (Oct 13, 2016)

My 1340 is being delivered tomorrow and I just finished the stand so I thought I'd post some pics.

As most of you know I'm disabled and I need to sit down to do everything so that's why the stand is so
short. I also wanted wheels so I can move it if I ever need to get behind it.














































Those are 5" casters and the things in between them are floor jacks. I'm HOPING that I can just leave it up on the jacks when it's in it's final spot, if not I'll just remove the wheels and make some adjustable feet out of 3" round steel with a 3/4" bolt threaded in it for adjustment.

It's all 2" square tube with 2"x4" tube for the legs. The gussets are 1/4" and the top is 3/16".

Like I said, the lathe will be here tomorrow so I'll post more pics in a couple days!


----------



## jbolt (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks Great! Nicely done!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 13, 2016)

I LIKE it. Very nice work!!!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## MonkMan (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## AirWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

That is a really nice looking stand! WELL DONE!!


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice work on the lathe stand, looks very well made and should be a nice stable base for your new lathe.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Nov 11, 2016)

Dang, that is one excellent stand.  Nice job.


----------



## minions (Nov 11, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 13, 2016)

Impressed, a very robust design and good work.  

What was the source of your floor jacks and casters.  (I need some for a project).


----------



## rherrell (Nov 13, 2016)

I got the casters here...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/272269302250?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Don't even bother with the so-called floor jacks, they don't "jack" anything!   All they do is put enough downward pressure to keep whatever they're on from moving. It was my mistake, I thought they actually lifted a load but they don't, I returned them for a full refund.


----------



## NoobCanuk (Sep 17, 2018)

I'd love to see an update with a lathe on that gorgeous stand.  Bet it looks pretty awesome as a complete unit.


----------



## external power (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice piece of work.


----------



## sfsteel (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks great, how did you know the hole placement/distance?


----------



## rherrell (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks! Here's what it looks like now
	

		
			
		

		
	













I have it up on 3" round steel stands with swivels on top, the casters are about 1/8" off the floor.


----------

